# Horse Tumor



## major (May 1, 2010)

Anybody know of a good treatment plan for a horse with a sinus tumor?

My daughters love of her life was just diagnosed with a sinus tumor, and I am trying to find out if all tumors are cancerous in the sinus cavity? And if they are not can anything be done?

Thanks, Jeannine


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to the forum Jeannine. First off, I want to say that I am very sorry to hear about your daughter's horse. I really can't offer any experience or advice as far as that goes but I did want to pop in and give you my support and hopes that everything turns out okay.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Has the vet biopsied the tumor? It may very well be just a benign polyp or growth that they can snip off with an endoscope. 

Before making any decisions I'd for sure get it biopsied.

If it does turn out to be malignant (which I pray it isn't!) then maybe talk to them about sending the horse to a vet school or university so that they can help him.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Stable Management

SINUS TUMORS
“Tumors in the sinus cavities are fairly common in older horses. Things to look for include nasal discharge or a small swelling between the eyes or right in front of an eye. The tumors are easier to diagnose at an equine hospital where they can take skull radiographs or scope the sinuses,” says Elce. Similar symptoms can be caused by a benign cyst or a tooth root problem in an older horse, so you need a proper diagnosis.
“If a horse has a nasal discharge, the vet may try antibiotics. If it’s a simple sinus infection, that should clear it up. The thing that should trigger a more involved workup is if you treat the horse with antibiotics for two weeks and it got better, only to recur again in a few days after the horse is off the antibiotics. This usually means there’s a tumor,” she explains.
Sinus tumors can be treated using a surgical incision through a bone flap into the sinus to remove the tumor. “They can also be treated with radiation therapy, but only a few veterinary schools can do radiation for horses. These include North Carolina State University, Ohio State University and possibly Auburn University. The cost for surgery is generally around $2,000 to $3,000 and radiation treatment is usually about $4,000 to $5,000.”


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I am sorry about this diagnosis, but it may not be the worst news you've ever gotten- are you talking about ethmoid hematomas? I have a fair amount of experience with these as I had one horse who was diagnosed with one and one who is strongly suspected to have one (but I would need radiographs to confirm). Treatment options for these are either injection with formalin or surgical removal. Both options have the same prognosis which is very good. I am a veterinary student and consulted with a surgeon here at the teaching hospital on my most recent horse diagnosed with EH and he said because of the cost and equal outcome, he'd opt for trying formalin first, especially if it is an older horse. 

If you are talking about some other kind of tumor, I would strongly recommend biopsy and consulting with a major teaching hospital to get the best outcome for your daughter's horse.


----------



## major (May 1, 2010)

*Horse tumor*

Major is 8 years old, the vet. we went to say it was in his bone, and it was the largest he had seen. But I don't understand how he could say it was in the bone when he took no biopsy. This poor guy has been through so much already, he is on (Majestic Malandrino (aka: Major): The story of a dying, young horse that so desperately wanted to live) as the owner at the time starved him almost to death. Please any help that I can get, I would be very much grateful. I don't have a lot of money, but I will try what ever I can.
Thanks, Jeannine


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Jeannine, I just read his story, what a tearjerker. Please, have a vet do a biopsy. There are organizations out there that can help you with vet bills. 

IMOM Home is one right off the top of my head. 

You can apply for CareCredit- most vets take it. I have a CareCredit card just for big vet bills. 

I don't know how he could say it invaded the bone either without a radiograph or some other imaging. I had cancer and believe me, you are a slave to imaging!


----------



## palgal (Aug 5, 2009)

It sounds like if any horse can overcome whatever is in store for him it would be Major. What a horrible story with such a wonderful ending. I wish all the best for him. Sorry I know nothing about sinus tumors, I just wanted to comment on the story and wish you luck.


----------



## baby major (May 2, 2010)

thank you to all that are helping i am jeannine's daughter amanda an major is the love of my life.when i got the news i was heartbroken an still am. If something happens to major i will not ever ride again i love rideing an i love horses i have been rideing ever since i was a very little girl.Mom raised me up around horses but major is the perfect horse for me an i love him very much,so if anybody can help or has any advise please respond.Major means the world to me.thank you 
Amanda


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree that further testing (biopsy, imaging) is in order. Definitely check out carecredit- I know it is a pretty good program. Not sure where you guys are located but I know the rates at WSU veterinary teaching hospital are not horrendously outrageous if you're within trailering distance (I know, long shot) it might be worth getting a consultation. Until you have a better idea of what this tumor is, you shouldn't get too upset. My guy has a sinus tumor and except for the occasional bloody nose he is going strong at 20!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

What a great ending, I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## major (May 1, 2010)

tealamutt said:


> I agree that further testing (biopsy, imaging) is in order. Definitely check out carecredit- I know it is a pretty good program. Not sure where you guys are located but I know the rates at WSU veterinary teaching hospital are not horrendously outrageous if you're within trailering distance (I know, long shot) it might be worth getting a consultation. Until you have a better idea of what this tumor is, you shouldn't get too upset. My guy has a sinus tumor and except for the occasional bloody nose he is going strong at 20!



How big is his tumor? Is it blocking his airway on one side? How long has he had that tumor?


----------



## major (May 1, 2010)

*Horse tumor*

We have set up another appointment with an different vet. (wed), hopefully we will get a better opinion this time. They are going to do an x-ray.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your horse.......I certainly know how you feel our 5 year old home bred mare had a massive sinus infection out the right nostril......she was on antibiotics for one month and has been off them for about 2 weeks and she still has intermittent discharge.........we are off to the specialist tomorrow for x-rays and possible endecscope........the x-ray is to try and rule out any issues with teeth and if that is negative we will probably scope to see if we can see any cysts/tumors etc..........may also do a sinus tap depending on what is found.

Good luck with your guy

Super Nova


----------



## major (May 1, 2010)

Super Nova said:


> Sorry to hear about your horse.......I certainly know how you feel our 5 year old home bred mare had a massive sinus infection out the right nostril......she was on antibiotics for one month and has been off them for about 2 weeks and she still has intermittent discharge.........we are off to the specialist tomorrow for x-rays and possible endecscope........the x-ray is to try and rule out any issues with teeth and if that is negative we will probably scope to see if we can see any cysts/tumors etc..........may also do a sinus tap depending on what is found.
> 
> Good luck with your guy
> 
> Super Nova


Good luck and keep me updated.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

major said:


> How big is his tumor? Is it blocking his airway on one side? How long has he had that tumor?


His is actually not in the airway and not sure on just how big because I did not opt for x-rays, just endoscope. Because it is not accessible for formalin injection and surgery is not an option for us (he's older and I am a broke veterinary student) I decided not to put him through the x-rays just to solve curiosity.

I did have a mare a couple of years ago who had an ethmoid hematoma that was absolutely gigantic, it blocked her entire airway and stuck out like a tongue from the nostril. Unfortunately we waited way too long to address the situation with her (she was a friend's and I adopted her because her husband was unwilling to spend money on the treatment as she was an older gal and they had 8 horses and two sons to feed) and she passed away the day after I officially took her over. In general the prognosis is pretty good for these types of tumors which are the most commonly found ones in the sinus cavity.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I got good news.......the xrays showed no teeth issues at this time. The endescope was all so clear......no polyps or tumors. So the diagnosis at this time is just a simple case of sinusitis. She may need to go back and have a sinus flush as there was some brown crusty's ........but we are hoping she can get rid of those on her own.

Super Nova


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Great news SN, now I just hope Major has a similar outcome, fingers crossed for you Amanda!!!


----------



## major (May 1, 2010)

Well we got back from the vet. today, they think they will be able to remove the tumor on Friday.

We will not know if it is cancerous until they can do a biopsy when they remove the tumor.

He also has a fungus but, we will also not know how bad that is until the surgery.

Keep your finger crossed and say a little prayer for Major.

Thanks, Jeannine


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeannine, I truly hope that it is just a benign tumor. Bless you for helping him!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I will be saying BIG prayers for all of you. I don't like the sound of that fungus (not sure where you are, depending on your location it could be more serious or not) so I will anxiously be looking for updates. No sense in worrying about it until they have a better idea of what is going on. I am so glad they think they can remove the tumor- I know the thought of losing my guy ripped me apart until I was sure it was benign. 

To your daughter- I know you said you'd never ride again if you lost Major, but I hope that is just emotion talking. No matter what the outcome here, you have so much love to share with horses and your life will be full of many different horse friends. They will all be lucky to find a life with a family like you guys, who are willing to do everything you can to take care of them!! Best of luck, update us on how he comes through surgery- it will likely be a few days to get biopsy results, but don't leave us hanging over the weekend as to how he did!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

And remember that if the worst does happen and you lose Major, think of all the wonderful days he would never have had if your family had not rescued him. He would have died there at that man's house and never known your love and care.


----------



## major (May 1, 2010)

Okay the vet. removed the tumor, but said in his 32 years he has never seen anything like this.

It was so hard they had to chisel it out, it took 3 1/2 hours for surgery.
He also had an infection on top of the tumor.

Major is up a alert, and should be able to come home Sunday afternoon.

As far as the results we will get them later next week.

Please keep your hoofs crossed (and fingers), that this will not come back.

Thanks again for your support and wishes. 

Jeannine


----------



## orin (Jul 22, 2009)

i have just read your story and it had me in tears. you should be so proud of yourself on all your hard work. i hope its good news you get and i wish you all the best.

keep us updated x


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm glad he survived the surgery, that is always the most immediate danger. Now to find out what on earth that tumor was! I will be hoping and praying for a full recovery and for that nasty thing to NEVER ever come back!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Any news on what the tumor was?


----------



## baby major (May 2, 2010)

this is her daughter the owner of major im so happy the tumor is gone an non cancerous i am not sure what in the world it was. but i hope nobody has to go through all this. major is back at the vet for over night stays hes sick i think my mom said it was because of all the med. he was on but hes supposed to get his stitches removed on the 24th. I am so excited for him to start getting better and coming out on top and over coming a lot again, hes my everything and i just wanna go ride again and have him at home for me to be able to see after school again. and thanks so much for everyone's prays and support though all of this yall really helped out.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey there! I am so very happy to hear about Major. Please give him a hug and kiss from my miracle kids too!!


----------



## palgal (Aug 5, 2009)

Excellent news!!!!!!!! Enjoy him.


----------

